# Co2 pipe keeps coming off !!!



## swackett (14 Apr 2009)

Hi,
My co2 tubing keeps coming off my Rhinox 2000 Diffuser and Iâ€™m not sure how I can keep it from doing this.  I heat the end of tube in warm water before putting it back onto the diffuser to make it more flexible but this seems to have not helped as it still comes off. 
Does anyone have any ideas on how to keep the tubing on?

Cheers


----------



## Superman (14 Apr 2009)

Do you push it past the dimple around the glass? That should hold it in.


----------



## swackett (14 Apr 2009)

Yep, quiet a way past.  I heat up the end of the pipe so it goes on further.

The Rhinox 1000 in my small tank does not do this and the old Rhinox 5000 I had before I broke it was also okay.


----------



## Superman (14 Apr 2009)

My only other thought would be are you sure it's co2 hose? As thats generally more rigid than a usual airline.
If you are then it could be a problem with the diffuser.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Apr 2009)

you can, like superman says, get different strenthgs of airlline. I had some really tough airline, and then i replaced it with the airline that comes with the nutrafin fermentation kit. It is very soft & flexible. Ideal for removing/ changing the diffuser too as it is soft it can be pulled of easy, and pushed on quite far too.


----------



## JamesM (14 Apr 2009)

If all else fails, silicone it on


----------



## swackett (14 Apr 2009)

Good old silicone   

Its JBL Co2 tubing, I was thinking of putting a cable tie over the tubing to try and keep it on but I may just end up breaking the diffuser.

The JBL tubing after a year in the tank got very hard and inflexible, so I replaced it with some spare JBL tubing I had which was much more flexible.

I'll dipping the about 2inches of the end in nearly boiling water this time and see how far I can push it into the diffuser - Ibet it breaks !! :?


----------

